
After Moore's Law: Predicting the Future Beyond Silicon Chips - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2016/05/05/476762969/after-moores-law-predicting-the-future-beyond-silicon-chips
======
mhkool
Moore's law is coming to an end and so are the current CPU architecures. The
future is for new CPU architectures, that do not spend 90% of their power
budget on out-of-order instruction scheduling, huge register files, TLB
lookups for every cache access etc.

Rex Computing and Mill Computing are both designing new CPUs with (different)
new architectures that use 10% of the power budget of the top Intel CPUs, 20%
of the transistors and have better performance. Just because they use a
different architecture.

